# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [تحليل] سهم علي بابا BABA يتيح فرصتي بيع و شراء  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## hema007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
كل عام و أنتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك .  سهم علي بابا BABA يتيح فرصتي بيع و شراء 
حيث أن السهم كسر الترندات الصاعدة و حتى القناة الصاعدة ليهبط بعدها بقوة 
و قام بتكوين مناطق عرض قوية و جيدة للتداول عليها و مازال متوقع هبوط السهم 
وصولاً لمناطق الطلب الأسبوعية . 
عندا الوصول لمناطق الطلب الأسبوعية سوف تتوفر لدينا فرصة شراء من منطقة الطلب اليومية المتداخلة 
فهي تعتبر أفضل منطقة حالياً للتداول و الشراء منها .    
سوف يتم متابعة الموضوع و تحديثة فور تواجد أي جديد . 
و بالتوفيق للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hema007

السهم أتهبد من منطقة العرض و هبط بقوة منها 
كما كان متوقع بالفعل .

----------


## faisalfoza

مشاركة قيمة ...

----------


## hema007

> مشاركة قيمة ...

 تسلم يا غالي .

----------


## Alobaidi

شكرا لك

----------

